# Revenge Class Battleship - HMS Revenge



## Peter Eckford

Discussion thread for Revenge Class Battleship - HMS Revenge. If you would like to add a comment, click the "Post Reply" button


----------



## hughesy

*re revenge*

hi
maybe the Hull sea cadets was named after this ship as it was TS REVENGE

all the best(Thumb) 

hughesy


----------



## limeybiker

hughesy said:


> hi
> maybe the Hull sea cadets was named after this ship as it was TS REVENGE
> 
> all the best(Thumb)
> 
> hughesy


Ten years late.

Yes it was

I was a Sea Cadet in the fifties.


----------

